# Anyone in the ThM program at PRTS?



## markkoller (Apr 26, 2009)

I was hoping to find some others in this program on the PB. I am new to the seminary and will be taking my first class in May by Dr. R. Godfrey on the Dutch Reformation. Anyone else planning on attending this class?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 26, 2009)

I have applied there and hope to start in the fall. I know of at least two others on the board in that program, Danny Hyde and Jerrold Lewis (JOwen).


----------



## JOwen (Apr 26, 2009)

True!


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2009)

markkoller said:


> I was hoping to find some others in this program on the PB. I am new to the seminary and will be taking my first class in May by Dr. R. Godfrey on the Dutch Reformation. Anyone else planning on attending this class?



I'll be there, Mark, for both Godfrey and Sinclair Ferguson's courses. These will be the end of my coursework and then it's on to writing my thesis.

I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll be there too. Look forward to meeting you and a few others from around the PB.


----------



## markkoller (Apr 26, 2009)

Daniel and Jerrold, I look forward to meeting you both! 

Benjamin, I hope your application process goes smoothly.

Any others out there?


----------



## E.A. Henes (May 16, 2009)

I have also been accepted to start the ThM program at PRTS this fall. Lord willing, I hope to take one course through their distance ed program over the summer. I am hoping that it will be an edifying and challenging program.

Blessings,

E.A. Henes
sDg

Rev. Everett A. Henes
Pastor, Hillsdale Orthodox Presbyterian Church
Hillsdale, Michigan
Hillsdale OPC - A Community of Jesus Christ in the Reformed Tradition in Hillsdale, Michigan


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 16, 2009)

I'm not in the Th. M. program because I'm still doing my M. Div. Lord willing, I will be at PRTS during the Fall semester. It would be great if I could get to know you guys in person while I'm there.


----------



## ADKing (May 16, 2009)

I am curious which focus you brothers that are doing the ThM are taking. Are you all doing reformation and post reformation history/theology? Anyone in biblical studies areas?


----------



## JOwen (May 16, 2009)

Reformation history/theology for me. My thesis will be on the 3 Covenant view of Samuel Rutherford. I hope.


----------



## jawyman (May 16, 2009)

I am a M.Div. student at PRTS.


----------



## dannyhyde (May 17, 2009)

ADKing said:


> I am curious which focus you brothers that are doing the ThM are taking. Are you all doing reformation and post reformation history/theology? Anyone in biblical studies areas?



I am in the Reformation & Post-Reformation Theology track with a proposed thesis on _"The Liturgical Theology of John Owen."_


----------



## reformed chaplain (Jul 13, 2009)

I am in the process of applying to the ThM program at PRTS. If I am accepted I will be doing my first courses via distance learning as I will be deployed to Iraq. Again, if accepted, I will be in the systematic theology track.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2009)

I am going to have to postpone starting the Th.M program for this year but hope to start either in the late spring or next fall.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am going to have to postpone starting the Th.M program for this year but hope to start either in the late spring or next fall.



Well thanks to the unbelievably great people at PRTS I am starting the Th.M program this fall, but will be taking a Distance Learning course and maybe coming up for a module in the early Fall.


----------

